# Calibrating the picture quality of the Roamio



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any advice on calibrating the PQ from the Roamio? I have an ISF calibrated 65VT30 Panasonic plasma and I observe that compared to the XL4 my Roamio PQ looks like it is off a little bit color temperature wise.

The Roamio plugs into an Onkyo 818 AVR which is set to pass-through to the Plasma, but the Onkyo does have an extensive set of picture calibration controls if I choose to use them. 

I guess I would need a test video I could load to the Roamio to do the adjustment, or I would need access to a station that broadcast picture calibration charts.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Maybe YouTube has some calibration videos you could watch from the Roamio? (Just thinking out loud, I haven't actually looked.)

Alternatively, if you have an Avia DVD or whatever I'm assuming you could rip that into a format the Roamio can digest and then push it to the Roamio via pyTivo or similar.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah, I might have to go the route of taking a test disc and ripping it and then getting it onto the Roamio.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Odd. Im sending 1080i/60, 720p/60 and 1080p/24 out of mine and it seems to look very good, much better than the Dish Hopper.

VT50 with ChadB cal here.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Free calibration videos here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/948496/avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

thenightfly42 said:


> Free calibration videos here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/948496/avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration


Thanks I have an older version of the AVS test disc burned to a DVD, the MP4 is easier.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

elwaylite said:


> Odd. Im sending 1080i/60, 720p/60 and 1080p/24 out of mine and it seems to look very good, much better than the Dish Hopper.
> 
> VT50 with ChadB cal here.


Coming from the Elite it seems to me that the Roamio Plus has a picture that is exaggerating the green color a little bit (faces look a little green tinged). It's subtle, but I have a pretty good eye for this stuff (which is why I have a calibrated TV).

In my experience calibrating by eyeball is a terrible idea, it's better to use some kind of test material, so I'll run the test mp4 and hook up a colorimeter to a laptop and at least check the values. If I need to make adjustments I will just make them in the AVR so I don't have to jack with the entire TV.

It's also worth noting that different channels have different PQ, so even if I dial the Roamio box itself in it doesn't mean every channel will look right.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on calibrating the PQ from the Roamio? I have an ISF calibrated 65VT30 Panasonic plasma and I observe that compared to the XL4 my Roamio PQ looks like it is off a little bit color temperature wise.
> 
> The Roamio plugs into an Onkyo 818 AVR which is set to pass-through to the Plasma, but the Onkyo does have an extensive set of picture calibration controls if I choose to use them.
> 
> I guess I would need a test video I could load to the Roamio to do the adjustment, or I would need access to a station that broadcast picture calibration charts.


I used the THX calibration video from my Elite to tweak the picture. But unfortunately you can only stream it to the Roamio from the Elite/XL4.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> Coming from the Elite it seems to me that the Roamio Plus has a picture that is exaggerating the green color a little bit (faces look a little green tinged). It's subtle, but I have a pretty good eye for this stuff (which is why I have a calibrated TV).
> 
> In my experience calibrating by eyeball is a terrible idea, it's better to use some kind of test material, so I'll run the test mp4 and hook up a colorimeter to a laptop and at least check the values. If I need to make adjustments I will just make them in the AVR so I don't have to jack with the entire TV.
> 
> It's also worth noting that different channels have different PQ, so even if I dial the Roamio box itself in it doesn't mean every channel will look right.


I agree with all said, but with the plain ol standard variation between channels and content on cable and local networks, I gave up putting too much into it. Main reason I get cals now is for 2D and 3D blu, and knowing the tv is at least accurate, even if the guy filming the show for CBS tends to screw it up .

Watching Hell on Wheels in HD from Amazon VOD, the image on the Roamio is spectacular, but Im coming from Dish based shows which seem to be warm and a little soft due to their compression. Ive been pretty happy with OTA and Amazon VOD on the Roamio so far.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

elwaylite said:


> I agree with all said, but with the plain ol standard variation between channels and content on cable and local networks, I gave up putting too much into it. Main reason I get cals now is for 2D and 3D blu, and knowing the tv is at least accurate, even if the guy filming the show for CBS tends to screw it up .
> 
> Watching Hell on Wheels in HD from Amazon VOD, the image on the Roamio is spectacular, but Im coming from Dish based shows which seem to be warm and a little soft due to their compression. Ive been pretty happy with OTA and Amazon VOD on the Roamio so far.


You make a valid point. The variation from one HD channel to another can drive you nuts and there is definitely a LOT of variation. If I can spend 20 minutes tweaking it though and get a minor improvement across the lot I will call it good.

The PQ with a good BD rip from my HTPC (via Nvidia GT430 over HDMI) looks outstanding. I usually have to clean up drool when friends observe the PQ and I have to educate them that a calibrated plasma is where it is at, they need to ditch their crappy LCDs.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I always laugh at CBS and NCIS (original) vs other shows like NCIS LA. Since its inception, NCIS has had a softer, more red look to it. Actually quite bad when you compare to Under the Dome, Person of Interest, etc... "Director's intent" lol. My biggest beef with HDTV now is compression, main reason I like my OTA and tv show downloads. Costs me a little more, but I prefer quality.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree. Which is why if I like something enough to want to "keep it" then I buy it on blu-ray. Downloads can suck it!


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Any other roamio owners see color or picture quality issues when coming from premier?


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Seems good to me no difference from the Premiere.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

All i can say is OTA (output at 1080i/60 and 720p/60) and Amazon 1080p/24 on my Basic look very good.


----------

